
Show HN: Darkwinds, the blockchain trading card game. Trade, fight and collect - rmujica
https://playdarkwinds.com/
======
rmujica
Hey all! I'm René, and I work as a software engineer at MEGO
([https://mego.cl](https://mego.cl)), the game studio behind Darkwinds
([https://playdarkwinds.com](https://playdarkwinds.com)).

We are the same team working on both BitQuest
([https://bitquest.co](https://bitquest.co)) (a Minecraft server with bitcoin-
denominated economy) and HammerCoin
([https://hammerco.in](https://hammerco.in)) (an online RPG with bitcoin
economy!).

I would be happy to answer all your questions or comments about our game, how
does Ethereum fit in it, what is a cryptocollectible, or why are we doing
pirates, lol.

